# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Je me lance sur YouTube

## Sychriscar

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis le temps que ce projet est en préparation, je suis fière de vous présenter mes vidéos YouTube !




Les vidéos vlogs seront reliées à mon blog ici
http://sychriscarblog.wordpress.com/

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sychriscar

Bonjour à tous, 

Presque 6 mois après le lancement du nouveau format de vidéo, ma petite chaîne a dépassé les 1 100 abonnés et cumule plus de 240 000 vues ! Je suis contente, car avec des vidéos sur l'aquariophilie ce n'était pas gagné ^^  

Mais mon public est a priori déjà intéressé  ::  Par la suite, j'aimerais développer ma chaîne pour la rendre visible à tous, surtout ceux qui n'ont aucune idée de ce qu'est l'aquariophilie ou un poisson.
Mon but étant l'éthique et le respect animal, même celui du simple poisson, j'espère arriver à atteindre ce développement qui me tient à coeur.

Voici ma dernière vidéo en ligne, des idées reçues sur l'aquariophilie (en 4 parties)

----------


## Aynudya

Je trouve tes vidéos très bien, tu expliques bien les choses et on sent que c'est vraiment ta passion. J'ai même regardé les 4 parties sur les idées reçues tellement c'était intéressant.

----------


## Sychriscar

Oh c'est adorable  Merci beaucoup ! Je suis contente parce que c'est ma difficulté principale ! Intéresser les gens, même si on n'est pas obligatoirement passionné(e)  :Smile: 

Car tellement de gens prennent très facilement un ou des poissons qui se retrouvent hélas souvent dans des conditions inadaptées... Je me dis que YouTube est un média qui permettra peut-être de mieux faire connaître et respecter ces animaux  ::

----------


## Poska

Idem, j'ai regardé les 4, c'est très intéressant et bien expliqué, tout en bonne humeur.
Je vais prendre le temps de regarder le reste de tes vidéos  ::

----------


## Sychriscar

Merci beaucoup  :Big Grin: 

J'en profite pour partager avec vous quelques-unes de mes dernières vidéos (MAJ 10/2016), qui je pense peuvent aider ou vous encourager une réflexion sur les animaux   :: 

FAQ 2 - Ethique, spécisme et sentience




Sauvetage




Réflexions éthiques




Avoir un aquarium ? Uniquement pour sauver

----------


## Sychriscar

Petite mise à jour drôlement nécessaire étant donné l'évolution de ma chaîne YouTube  :Smile:

----------

